# tegmen defect-ICD9 code for



## montgomeryj2 (Jan 6, 2010)

Do you know the ICD9 code for Tegmen defect?


----------



## LindaEV (Jan 6, 2010)

I used to work for ENT, we used 385.89, Other disorder of middle ear. The Tegmen is a thin bone over ear drum area...so we figured middle ear.


----------

